# Jewelry Box



## Mike1950

I got tired of my standard box and everyone I know has at least one so I came up with a new 2112 Christmas design for a stand up small necklace and jewelry box. I am in the final stages of the 2 prototypes and am going to begin 6 more. 2 walnut- 2 more maple and 2 Flame box elder. Slides are persimmon and I will say they slide unwaxed smooth as can be. Waiting on small hinges and knobs. I will start build this week- I have 3 days in a row this weekend to get plenty done. I will be also testing my new photoscape so pictures may or may not be forthcoming.
Box is maple with walnut insets in doors. Frame work is all mortise and tennon. Doors and lid bridal joint. The doors will be a little different on build. When I got pieces made I found them too small for my courage level with spinning router bits. Thus made a lot of hand work that will be eliminated with build.
Little red pulls are Dyed BAB from Cory- he sent me a free pen blank and it became little tiny pulls. Thanks Cory - they look great.

[attachment=13597]

[attachment=13598]

[attachment=13599]

[attachment=13600]

[attachment=13601]

Hot Diggety dog- I think I got it.........................

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Rorban1

*RE: Jewery Box*

Very cool Mike! How long does it take to make one of these?


----------



## CulinaryBoards

*RE: Jewery Box*

Beautiful!


----------



## DomInick

*RE: Jewery Box*

Wow !!!!!!! That's strikingly beautiful. 
I love the design. What about making wood hinges? Either way it sure is beautiful.


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Jewery Box*



Rorban1 said:


> Very cool Mike! How long does it take to make one of these?



We will know when I get done. I will post my session times as I go. If you can build this you just built a mini dresser. Same joinery.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Jewery Box*

Oh that's suhweeeeEEET! Even if it is just for Israelites. "Jewery" box.


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Jewery Box*



Kevin said:


> Oh that's suhweeeeEEET! Even if it is just for Israelites. "Jewery" box.



My lack of typing skills are only surpassed by my lack of editing skills. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Thanks.....


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Jewery Box*



DomInick said:


> Wow !!!!!!! That's strikingly beautiful.
> I love the design. What about making wood hinges? Either way it sure is beautiful.



Not this time I will have to try them in future- I LOVE your wooden hinges..............


----------



## barry richardson

Beautiful! Seems like a big leap forward from your last model in terms of complexity...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Subscribed!  Beautiful wood choices.


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful! Seems like a big leap forward from your last model in terms of complexity...



Thanks Barry, You are right lots of pieces-lots of little pieces. Like I said above more like a mini dresser then a box- but then again a dresser is just a big box.


----------



## davduckman2010

thats one awsome peice of work mike way to go beutiful --duck


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice work Mike ! You have almost inspired me to take trip back to the flatwork era... Between you and Ken your attention to detail makes me want to revisit it and see if I can measure up ! 
Scott


----------



## Mike1950

Scott- you are a master of the turnings- Kenbo and I in the same class as far as detail- NO WAY- that wagon is unbelievable..................... We all got our niche though- mine -boxes- large and small........


----------



## Mike1950

A few more pictures-getting used to my new photo software-pretty easy. 
Wood on desk is what I have selected for the 6 boxes. I stash these weird-special pieces all over. Under desk is full of cutoffs that were unique-on top of things-under- hell I am nothing if I am not a wood hoarder.  
Next step will be to joint, plane rip and size all pieces needed for frame work and inset panels. I will make all carcass's and then fit lids, drawers and doors to them.

[attachment=13651]

[attachment=13652]

[attachment=13653]

[attachment=13654]

[attachment=13655]


----------



## Mike1950

First- you need to make the framework. On the first 2 I made these 2 different sizes- Nightmare-they were just close enough I was always getting them mixed up. This time all 3/4x3/4. first I made sure stock was straight. Then ripped it 7/8's+ x7/8's+. Took it all down slowly on planer-rotating each time it went through. In the end all are 3/4x34". Now at first I just started to wing it but decided I would measure. 168" of framework pieces- hell that is 14' :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: -I did not believe it so I measured it again- sure enough 14'. Man I am happy I made them the same size this time. 
Walnut for 2- maple for 3-4 and Kevin's Good ol Flame box elder for one.
Tomorrow I will cut all to length.

[attachment=13690]

Pulled a piece of birch out of the firewood pile- just a little spalt.

[attachment=13691]


----------



## rtriplett

Mile, very nice work. Good design and really nice wood. I wouldn't consider you a wood hoarder if you are using some of it. Just saving for the future.
Robert


----------



## DKMD

You know you've got it bad when you run your firewood through the planer before burning it... Just in case! That's nice looking stuff!


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> You know you've got it bad when you run your firewood through the planer before burning it... Just in case! That's nice looking stuff!



I Know- I am wonderin how I am going to stay warm in the winter-Half my pile is birch. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's not hoarding, that's a wood stash! For projects of course.  I'm already enjoying this and your just getting started. Love the curly maple, it's always been one of my favs.


----------



## Mike1950

I am back- Cut all frame pieces to size. I used tablesaw- my miter gauge has a great stop setup so that is what I use. Barely had enough of the maple for the three- sure am happy I measured or I would have back to the beginning. 
Next will be the mortises in the frames. I will mark where they all go otherwise I surely will end up with holes in wrong spots.:dash2::dash2::fit::fit: It the 4 corner pots there is a total of 20 holes- it is very nice when they all are where they belong. Picture and sizes of cut pieces. all :wacko1::wacko1: 84' of them. still do not believe it and I measured them..........

[attachment=13762]

About 3 1/2 hours in first session and 1 1/2 in this one for total 5


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you've got it bad when you run your firewood through the planer before burning it... Just in case! That's nice looking stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Know- I am wonderin how I am going to stay warm in the winter-Half my pile is birch. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...


Easy! You cut peppermill blanks out if those babies, send them to me and others, and use the green stuff to pay the gas/electric!


----------



## Mike1950

Mortises this morning-132 of them-1/4x1/4 then cleaned them up with chisel. :wacko1::wacko1: Ya got to be CRAZY to make 6 at a time but at least I am qualified.  I pre marked where all go but really only used the marks to make sure I got holes where holes are supposed to be. Even then I ended up with a couple extra holes-I put marks where they were not supposed to be. :dash2::dash2: I use stops to keep all holes consistent. Also you can see the vacuum behind chisel-keeps most of the chips picked up. Accuracy in these small pieces is important and a few chips in the wrong spot creates errors. Errors add up fast in small projects. I set up and made a few tennons- enough to mock up one frame work so everyone could see how this goes together. Still need to taper legs and make groove for inset panels. That will have to wait for Friday and weekend- I think I have kitchen and grandkid duty. 

[attachment=13787]

[attachment=13788]

[attachment=13789]

8.5 hrs


----------



## woodtickgreg

Holy mortices batman!  That's a lot of pulling the arm on the one arm bandit!


----------



## Mike1950

Yes Greg lots of pulls-but those pulls equate into about twice as many trips through the saw making tennons. It would be 4 times but I do 2 of these small ones at a time-works better with my clamp. I get the fit close and then tune up the hole for a tight fit. Did these early Thanksgiving morning and this morning. Goes faster then it seems once you get in the groove.

[attachment=13844]

[attachment=13845]

Now to making the side panel insets -machine grooves for same and rabbets for top tray bottom and cabinet bottom-then sand and assembly.

12.5 hrs


----------



## Mike1950

Lots of rest -visiting and munching on leftovers- at 62-not as much spring in the ol bounceback mechanism!!! 
Spent some more time in shop this afternoon. Got the side panels resawn and sanded to thickness 1/4"- 2 sets walnut,2 sets of FBE, 1 set maple and one set redwood burl???- I thought?? but when I put finish on it-it sure gets dark??
Also marked all pieces for where inset grooves go and made a simple jig to create angle on leg. Thus keeping my fingers out of harms way and keeps them consistent.
Any thoughts or input on the "redwood burl" would be appreciated. Very lightweight.

[attachment=13855]

[attachment=13856]

[attachment=13857]

[attachment=13858]

16.5


----------



## davduckman2010

those are all awsome looking mike cant wait to see them finnished duck


----------



## rtriplett

Mike1950 said:


> Lots of rest -visiting and munching on leftovers- at 62-not as much spring in the ol bounceback mechanism!!!
> Spent some more time in shop this afternoon. Got the side panels resawn and sanded to thickness 1/4"- 2 sets walnut,2 sets of FBE, 1 set maple and one set redwood burl???- I thought?? but when I put finish on it-it sure gets dark??
> Also marked all pieces for where inset grooves go and made a simple jig to create angle on leg. Thus keeping my fingers out of harms way and keeps them consistent.
> Any thoughts or input on the "redwood burl" would be appreciated. Very lightweight.
> 
> 
> You might have redwood root burl. I had some that turned dark with danish oil. Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.5


----------



## Mike1950

rtriplett said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of rest -visiting and munching on leftovers- at 62-not as much spring in the ol bounceback mechanism!!!
> Spent some more time in shop this afternoon. Got the side panels resawn and sanded to thickness 1/4"- 2 sets walnut,2 sets of FBE, 1 set maple and one set redwood burl???- I thought?? but when I put finish on it-it sure gets dark??
> Also marked all pieces for where inset grooves go and made a simple jig to create angle on leg. Thus keeping my fingers out of harms way and keeps them consistent.
> Any thoughts or input on the "redwood burl" would be appreciated. Very lightweight.
> 
> 
> You might have redwood root burl. I had some that turned dark with danish oil. Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.5
Click to expand...


Thanks Robert-good thought, I bet you are right. I polished it with 0000 steel wool and it is beautiful. That is the good part- the bad part is Kathie saw it and confiscated it for future project. :dash2::dash2::dash2: I will post pics of it polished but it is a goner!!!!!


----------



## rtriplett

Mike, ask RockB. He is the one I got my Root burl from. It is pretty, but too dark compared with regular Redwood burl.


----------



## Kenbo

Looking good. I'm digging it.


----------



## Mike1950

Almost the whole day in the shop-been a long time. Since Kathie confiscated the redwood- I started resawing the new side panel and also the door insets. I will sand tomorrow while glue is drying. Spent the day machining, sand, test assembly, fine tune and gluing 3 sets of side panels. WOW there is a lot of work in some of these pieces. I like the inset side panel look but in no way is it a time saver!!! This is a fun stage-you start to see your wood choices come together. I mark every piece and keep them separate-If I didn't  I would spent most of my time cussing- there are a lot of pieces in one box.

[attachment=13883]

[attachment=13884]

[attachment=13885]

23.5 hrs


----------



## woodtickgreg

That figure in that walnut is really gonna pop with an oil finish! What kind of finish are you planning to use on the fbe?


----------



## Mike1950

Had not even thought of finish. Never played with the FBE before. Any thoughts??


----------



## woodtickgreg

Whenever I am not sure of a finish to use I make a story board with a piece of scrap from the same board. I wrap masking tape around it leaving spaces between the tape for the different finishes. when the tape is peeled off and the natural unfinished wood is between the test finished pieces it clearly defines the differences. 
On fbe I like water based poly as it dries clear and doesn't alter the red color. But it may also look nice with a light amber oil poly like minwax brand or general finishes brand. Spar poly will have uv inhibitors in them to help preserve the red from uv fading but they are usually a darker amber color. The only thing the darker amber polys will do is alter the red to more of an orange but the streaking will still be pronounced.
Sorry about the long winded thoughts.


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> I don't know how I missed this one. Mike those are sweet and that walnut .



Thanks- There are 2 walnuts- one a light brown and this dark one. These boxes take little pieces of wood- side panels at 6 5/8x 8 5/8 are the largest ones needed. Makes it to where you have a good selection of pieces to bookmatch. I think- 60 pieces give or take in each one. :wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Whenever I am not sure of a finish to use I make a story board with a piece of scrap from the same board. I wrap masking tape around it leaving spaces between the tape for the different finishes. when the tape is peeled off and the natural unfinished wood is between the test finished pieces it clearly defines the differences.
> On fbe I like water based poly as it dries clear and doesn't alter the red color. But it may also look nice with a light amber oil poly like minwax brand or general finishes brand. Spar poly will have uv inhibitors in them to help preserve the red from uv fading but they are usually a darker amber color. The only thing the darker amber polys will do is alter the red to more of an orange but the streaking will still be pronounced.
> Sorry about the long winded thoughts.



No reason to be sorry. I appreciate the input. Normally I use my no brainer-wipe on general-poly /oil combo. It is what is on the maple prototypes. Does a good job of popping the figure. I will test on red.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I am not sure of a finish to use I make a story board with a piece of scrap from the same board. I wrap masking tape around it leaving spaces between the tape for the different finishes. when the tape is peeled off and the natural unfinished wood is between the test finished pieces it clearly defines the differences.
> On fbe I like water based poly as it dries clear and doesn't alter the red color. But it may also look nice with a light amber oil poly like minwax brand or general finishes brand. Spar poly will have uv inhibitors in them to help preserve the red from uv fading but they are usually a darker amber color. The only thing the darker amber polys will do is alter the red to more of an orange but the streaking will still be pronounced.
> Sorry about the long winded thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to be sorry. I appreciate the input. Normally I use my no brainer-wipe on general-poly /oil combo. It is what is on the maple prototypes. Does a good job of popping the figure. I will test on red.
Click to expand...

I use wipe on poly for just about everything, or my own blend of a wiping finish. I like the warmth and depth it gives. I have been using water based poly more for a few reasons. No odor when applying indoors in the winter, not flammable, dries very quickly which means more coats per day, and it's nearly crystal clear. It is even available in a floor finish which tells me it is durable. The other thing that's kinda cool about it is that it looks like skim milk when you apply it, when it's clear it's dry enough for the next coat. You should give it a try sometime and play with it a little.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I am not sure of a finish to use I make a story board with a piece of scrap from the same board. I wrap masking tape around it leaving spaces between the tape for the different finishes. when the tape is peeled off and the natural unfinished wood is between the test finished pieces it clearly defines the differences.
> On fbe I like water based poly as it dries clear and doesn't alter the red color. But it may also look nice with a light amber oil poly like minwax brand or general finishes brand. Spar poly will have uv inhibitors in them to help preserve the red from uv fading but they are usually a darker amber color. The only thing the darker amber polys will do is alter the red to more of an orange but the streaking will still be pronounced.
> Sorry about the long winded thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to be sorry. I appreciate the input. Normally I use my no brainer-wipe on general-poly /oil combo. It is what is on the maple prototypes. Does a good job of popping the figure. I will test on red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use wipe on poly for just about everything, or my own blend of a wiping finish. I like the warmth and depth it gives. I have been using water based poly more for a few reasons. No odor when applying indoors in the winter, not flammable, dries very quickly which means more coats per day, and it's nearly crystal clear. It is even available in a floor finish which tells me it is durable. The other thing that's kinda cool about it is that it looks like skim milk when you apply it, when it's clear it's dry enough for the next coat. You should give it a try sometime and play with it a little.
Click to expand...


I used it on our kitchen cabinets. Kathie wanted them to stay the color she wanted and they have.


----------



## Kevin

For the FBE, if you invest the time it takes to justify a high gloss lacquer finish, it'll take your breath away. You just can't stop at 400 or even 800 grit. Which is why I rarely use a high gloss lacquer on FBE. Just don't have the patience. High gloss needs perfect prepping. 

For a warm lazy man's finish shellac (with no blo or panther piss home mixes) on top of a sealer is hard to beat IMO. Light sanding between another 2 coats will make it pop. Buffing makes it jump out but is not an option for that type of piece obviously.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> (with no blo or panther piss home mixes)


But I like my panther piss home brew.   :cray: LOL


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> (with no blo or panther piss home mixes)
> 
> 
> 
> But I like my panther piss home brew.   :cray: LOL
Click to expand...


Greg I didn't read your posts yet so if you were promoting panther piss I dutifully retract my unqualified statement and now fully endorse panther piss. What brand do you use? I use Tiger Brand panther piss.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> (with no blo or panther piss home mixes)
> 
> 
> 
> But I like my panther piss home brew.   :cray: LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greg I didn't read your posts yet so if you were promoting panther piss I dutifully retract my unqualified statement and now fully endorse panther piss. What brand do you use? I use Tiger Brand panther piss.
Click to expand...

:rotflmao3: Too funny! :rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> For the FBE, if you invest the time it takes to justify a high gloss lacquer finish, it'll take your breath away. You just can't stop at 400 or even 800 grit. Which is why I rarely use a high gloss lacquer on FBE. Just don't have the patience. High gloss needs perfect prepping.
> 
> For a warm lazy man's finish shellac (with no blo or panther piss home mixes) on top of a sealer is hard to beat IMO. Light sanding between another 2 coats will make it pop. Buffing makes it jump out but is not an option for that type of piece obviously.



"high gloss needs perfect prep" Absolutely- it is why most do not use it. I like the general wipe on poly-oil-arcufinish-I think. You can make it gloss or or satin depending on how you use it. A gallon goes forever. Drys quick.


----------



## Mike1950

Glued more pieces today. Had to go back to the sander after redwood was confiscated. Sanded another set of sides for maple and while I was at it sanded the door insets. Sander is slow but it sure eliminates tearout on these knarly pieces. I replaced sides with maple and broke down and got into the Myrtle burl I got from Dean in auction. At least I think it is myrtle but either way it is very pretty wood. Thanks Dean.  DIL spotted this chunk of amboyna burl and loved it so these are her box's insets. 3 carcass's glued up and 3 ready to glue. There is a lot of work in one of these but I sure am getting joinery practice. I will be ready for something larger after these. 

[attachment=13922]

[attachment=13923]

[attachment=13924]

[attachment=13925]

23.5 + 6.5= 30 hrs


----------



## DomInick

I'm in awe over the beauty of this build. It's looking really nice. love the myrtle burl mike.


----------



## woodtickgreg

You have chosen very beautiful woods, these are going to be outstanding!  Excelent work Mike.


----------



## Mike1950

Only got 3 one hour sessions in today. Honey do's-Christmas is coming and my own personal elf will keep me busy. 
Glued the last carcass together. Selected wood for rounded drawer face and side panels, resawn to thickness, joined, and planed to 15/16's x2 3/4. Then took it to router and got the 1 1/2 in radius bit -the largest my router table will take. I adjusted it to where bit cuts with only 1 1/8 +- of the radius. This it rounds the face but is not a half circle. Now if that explanation-lame as it is and the picture does not explain-please do not hesitate to ask. 
I love the rounded shape-just kind a makes the piece flow around. And it is not as hard as it appears. The hardest part are the last couple passes because the piece wants to roll-not much of a flat spot.. I raise the bit 1/16 at a time and the last few times 1/32.

[attachment=13957]

[attachment=13958]

[attachment=13959]

[attachment=13960]

33 hrs


----------



## Mike1950

DomInick said:


> I'm in awe over the beauty of this build. It's looking really nice. love the myrtle burl mike.



Thanks Dominic, this is a fun build-a lot in a very little box. The myrtle burl is beautiful- I will use it again-almost has an iridescence to it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I agree the rounded profile is cool, and the second side must have been a little scary as the flat spot went away.


----------



## DomInick

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks Dominic, this is a fun build-a lot in a very little box. The myrtle burl is beautiful- I will use it again-almost has an iridescence to it.



The detail and workmanship shows. Are these x-mas gifts?


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I agree the rounded profile is cool, and the second side must have been a little scary as the flat spot went away.



Actually it still has about a 3/8 flat spot in center. Still gets a little tippy especially sense I have a push block in each hand and this bit scares me.  It is a big sucker!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

DomInick said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dominic, this is a fun build-a lot in a very little box. The myrtle burl is beautiful- I will use it again-almost has an iridescence to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The detail and workmanship shows. Are these x-mas gifts?
Click to expand...


Thanks again- 6 of them are Christmas gifts- the other 2- I just can not help it-I love making boxes. I will trade them or sell them (try to) on my sons esty site.


----------



## Rorban1

Man I love the build threads! Those boxes look awesome!


----------



## Mike1950

Sorry I have not posted - been under the weather with the flu. Every time I went out to shop- seems like I started off with a screwup. Went to make a rabbet in the back of boxes for back. But I screwed up and got it in front. Infilled with ebony. looks good but sure was slow.

[attachment=14173]

[attachment=14174]

Made the drawer stock and finished the drawers.

[attachment=14179]

Rough cut all the door and lid frame stock.

[attachment=14178]

[attachment=14180]

I think I get to spent all day in the shop tomorrow. 

44 hrs.


----------



## Billnewbie

I love the box and thanks for taking the time to show. Dovetails take practice from what my friend told me. His words were there a pain in the #$# I use a different joint with my router. 
Is there a way to copy or download the pictures? It will be a while before I'm able to practice what you have posted.


----------



## Mike1950

Billnewbie said:


> I love the box and thanks for taking the time to show. Dovetails take practice from what my friend told me. His words were there a pain in the #$# I use a different joint with my router.
> Is there a way to copy or download the pictures? It will be a while before I'm able to practice what you have posted.



Bill -as you know I am not the technical guy so I do not know. They will stay here though. The pictures I put in my intro a year ago are still there.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad your feeling better Mike! I don't get to post my work as often as I would like either, so I understand. Great work so far, I am enjoying this.


----------



## Mike1950

Back again. Finished preparing all door and lid frame stock- tomorrow I should start building those. Worked on all the little pieces for drawer slides-very simple 2 maple slides on bottom and 2 on top to keep drawer from tilting when pulled out. Also started glued drawer fronts and side rounded pieces on. Everything gets sanded before these are glued on- easier. Lots of details for such a small project!! 

[attachment=14214]

[attachment=14213]

[attachment=14212]

48 1/2 hrs


----------



## Billnewbie

Mike1950 said:


> Back again. Finished preparing all door and lid frame stock- tomorrow I should start building those. Worked on all the little pieces for drawer slides-very simple 2 maple slides on bottom and 2 on top to keep drawer from tilting when pulled out. Also started glued drawer fronts and side rounded pieces on. Everything gets sanded before these are glued on- easier. Lots of details for such a small project!!
> 
> 
> "Worked on all the little pieces for drawer slides-very simple 2 maple slides on bottom"
> 
> Mike hey the newbie is coming out, I'm all for safety so how did you cut those slides and how thick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 1/2 hrs


----------



## Mike1950

Billnewbie said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back again. Finished preparing all door and lid frame stock- tomorrow I should start building those. Worked on all the little pieces for drawer slides-very simple 2 maple slides on bottom and 2 on top to keep drawer from tilting when pulled out. Also started glued drawer fronts and side rounded pieces on. Everything gets sanded before these are glued on- easier. Lots of details for such a small project!!
> 
> 
> "Worked on all the little pieces for drawer slides-very simple 2 maple slides on bottom"
> 
> Mike hey the newbie is coming out, I'm all for safety so how did you cut those slides and how thick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 1/2 hrs
Click to expand...


Bill You should ask away. That is what a build thread is for. I used the band saw. I do not like little pieces and the table saw. I made the drawer bottom 3/16+ up from the drawer side. The slide is 1/4" thick thus the drawer bottom rides on the slides. The slides do double duty. They also are right up against inside of drawer side-so as to keep drawer straight. I am sure there are dozens of ways to do this- this is just one that I have used on small drawers. It works great. If you don't get it I will take more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo

Looking great. Defnitely time well spent.


----------



## Mike1950

Plenty of honey do's today. I am married to a little(5') blond lady that I am positive was a Christmas elf in a past life. Our house is getting so decorated and she is more excited about Christmas then the grandkids. I guess worse things could happen to a guy.
I worked on drawers when I had a chance today. Many times I thought -why the hell do I have to make things round -I mean square would be so much easier- so many fewer steps. Fine tuning the fit and sanding everything is quite time consuming. The same thought haunted me all day. I am about 80% done with drawer fronts and sides.
I got the walnut one 100% on drawers and sides-then I put a little finish on- then I remembered why I did the round- I am addicted to the look!!!!

[attachment=14260]

[attachment=14261]

54 hrs


----------



## woodtickgreg

That walnut is just beautiful! I can't wait to see what you do for a finish on the fbe and how it turns out.


----------



## Billnewbie

Mike1950 said:


> Plenty of honey do's today. I am married to a little(5') blond lady that I am positive was a Christmas elf in a past life. Our house is getting so decorated and she is more excited about Christmas then the grandkids. I guess worse things could happen to a guy.
> I worked on drawers when I had a chance today. Many times I thought -why the hell do I have to make things round -I mean square would be so much easier- so many fewer steps. Fine tuning the fit and sanding everything is quite time consuming. The same thought haunted me all day. I am about 80% done with drawer fronts and sides.
> I got the walnut one 100% on drawers and sides-then I put a little finish on- then I remembered why I did the round- I am addicted to the look!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 hrs




Looks great! Isn't it time to teach the grand kids a skill?


----------



## Mike1950

Billnewbie said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of honey do's today. I am married to a little(5') blond lady that I am positive was a Christmas elf in a past life. Our house is getting so decorated and she is more excited about Christmas then the grandkids. I guess worse things could happen to a guy.
> I worked on drawers when I had a chance today. Many times I thought -why the hell do I have to make things round -I mean square would be so much easier- so many fewer steps. Fine tuning the fit and sanding everything is quite time consuming. The same thought haunted me all day. I am about 80% done with drawer fronts and sides.
> I got the walnut one 100% on drawers and sides-then I put a little finish on- then I remembered why I did the round- I am addicted to the look!!!!
> 
> If and when they want to I am there. It might end up being my granddaughter-at 3 she loves the shop. When I go out there she always asked if she can go shoppin with me. the bad thing is she runs around and puts everything away- I cannot do anything without my tools returning to their proper place..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Isn't it time to teach the grand kids a skill?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike1950

Been a few days and I am back. Mostly finished up detail work. Gluing rounded sides, Making top detail and gluing it. Making cherry bottoms, bottom of top and back. All carcasses were the same 1/32 off of square. So all bottoms tops and backs had to be fine tuned. Error was same in all-at least I am consistent. I have no clue as how that happened. I expected them to be inconsistently off. After that I sanded- filled little problems and put a finish on them. All but one is my standard wipe on poly /oil from general. 
The All FBE box is getting a General/Prelude wipe on finish. It is clearer then the arcufinish. Sure is thin- but I will try it. I bought a case at a buck a can so I have to like it -right. Got started on cutting door pieces. These suckers are a lot of work. So many pieces. Sure makes me respect the work that goes into Kenbo's wagon. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Enjoy. 

[attachment=14359]

[attachment=14360]

[attachment=14361]

[attachment=14362]

66 hrs


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking good Mike! I like the finish on all of them. The fbe came out nice, doesn't apeer to have changed the color at all or very little. Is it a water based finish or some kind of a lacquer?


----------



## hobbit-hut

I like , i like , i like it , someone is going to be so happy !!!!


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Looking good Mike! I like the finish on all of them. The fbe came out nice, doesn't apeer to have changed the color at all or very little. Is it a water based finish or some kind of a lacquer?



oil and poly


----------



## Mike1950

I got the carcasses all finished- Now the fun part doors and lids. Doors are very small-insets are 4"x 8". Bridal joints are finished except for fine tuning on doors and lids. Started the 3/16's groove. Using a new upcut router bit for this and it is nice. Does not grab which is a plus with such small pieces.
Test inset is myrtle burl from Dean Jordans Auction offering. It is beautiful wood.  Getting close now, I can see the end- maybe- I hope next week if honey do list is not too large.

[attachment=14398]

[attachment=14399]

73 hrs


----------



## DomInick

I'm still here mike. And Lovin every minute of it. Those are going to be sweet when done.


----------



## Mike1950

DomInick said:


> I'm still here mike. And Lovin every minute of it. Those are going to be sweet when done.



Thanks, Sometimes when I do these builds I wonder if any one is really out there. Fun build but very slow moving. Lots of little pieces. Started on lids today and one of the walnut will be fantastic.


----------



## hobbit-hut

I'm watching you Mike. Very impressed with everything you doing. Boxes are in my future. I have never made one so thankss for the thread. I hear people say boxes just sit there and don't do anything. I thought about that. Then it accured to me my table saw like all my tools just sit there until I do something with them. Who wants to put their treasure in a sack and hide it in a wall ? Not me or ladies with nice jewelery i'm thinking. Boxes have thier place and yours are real show pieces that can decorate any space in the home. They are an inspiration to me. I will be setting some shop time aside in the future to try this.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> DomInick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here mike. And Lovin every minute of it. Those are going to be sweet when done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sometimes when I do these builds I wonder if any one is really out there.
Click to expand...


I'm watching! I know the effort that it takes to do one of these build threads and I can tell you that it is appreciated. Your work is always top notch and very fun to watch too. Thank you Mike!


----------



## Mike1950

I usually do not build things with so many small pieces-60+. Of course it does not help that there are 6 of them. Gives me a whole new outlook on folks that build things such as wagons!!!!! These are fun but when I finish them I will be ready for something just a little larger.


----------



## Mike1950

:dash2::fit::dash2:fit:::dash2::fit::dash2::dash2::dash2:

[attachment=14438]

I hate it when I screw up- but why does it have to be my favorite. Oh well now the challenge is how to fix. 
First coat of finish on doors. Starting to come together. Also picture of lid piece. Perfect example of why I love walnut!!!!!!!:walnut1950:

[attachment=14439]

[attachment=14440]

Lid inset

[attachment=14441]

78 hrs


----------



## woodtickgreg

Uhm, what screw up? Book match backwards? All look great to me.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Uhm, what screw up? Book match backwards? All look great to me.



Yes Greg, I rounded the edges on the wrong side so bookmatch both faced same direction. Kathie came out and said why not ?????  Solution way easy- just had to get out of tunnel vision........... :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:

[attachment=14458]

That was easy.


----------



## Rorban1

It is now a really neat swirl design very cool!


----------



## Mike1950

Back again-almost finished with doors. Did the machine work and glued the lids today. Also did most of the sizing and planeing of the necklace hanging hardware. I like making the lids. My standard bridal joint for framework and the groove in a groove for inset. I do not know why I like it- lots of work for a lid that will take no stress. I could almost park the car on one of these and not hurt it. 

[attachment=14518]

[attachment=14519]

[attachment=14520]

84 hrs


----------



## woodtickgreg

How cool, that figure in the last pic almost looks like a sunrise.


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Greg, that is exactly what I thought. I have a bunch of these chunks of walnut with this figure. I am afraid we will see it again- I love it.


----------



## GROOVY

Nice ... I used to think just of women with figures now I look at wood..... too


----------



## Mike1950

I will post tomorrows progress- the scrollsaw kinda cost me a day. I would like everyone to notice the blue stuff in last pictures. I love my sanding station but when I fire up the ROS everything moved around on the wood top. With this -really secret high tech material nothing moves. I use it on my bench so finished work does not get scratched or dinged. Now you can buy bench cookies or other high tech expensive trick items to do this. Or you can steal your wife's excess drawer liners-available at home depot or Lowes- I am a believer-this stuff really works. Hell I even like blue........................


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have been using those drawer liners for years, it holds the work so it doesn't slide around and it keeps it from getting scratched too. Works great when free handing with a router as well.


----------



## Mike1950

Mostly finishing lids and doors. A little work on necklace hangers. Had to drop back and complete one of the prototypes- daughter is going back to work at Yellowstone for winter on Tuesday. 
Might be trading one of them here so I thought I would put a couple pics out there. Just plain ol boring walnut. 

[attachment=14673]

[attachment=14674]

[attachment=14675]

90 hrs- I think -I have been hit and miss working


----------



## Kevin

That is stunning Mike. Magnifico!!! Those are "sundae doors" - they look like chocolate sundaes.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> That is stunning Mike. Magnifico!!! Those are "sundae doors" - they look like chocolate sundaes.



I think I am going to name this lid the Kevin lid- It looks like what happens when you push the wrong button. Life for a woodworker is this kinda wood. :walnut1950:


----------



## Mike1950

Ok I do not have pictures. Completed one of the first 2 today. It is headed tomorrow to Gail and Scott in NY. Mostly down to lose ends and the hangers. I assembled those yesterday. Still have to cut and put little handles on them. 
Putting the lids on is easy. The doors 5" x9" are just a little different story. The hinges are just enough off that some of them do not close or lay right. 
The Myrtle doors went on first try- perfect. Scotts- no way. :dash2::dash2: Of course the one I want done will not cooperate -this is the way it has to be.
Now I shimmed it with some veneer and they fit perfect. The chunk of wood behind hinge looked like crap. I was going to try a different set of hinges but it seemed like chances were they would be the same. being so small it seemed like????? Then it dawned on me I am thinking big doors- it needed to move very little. Solution little tiny pieces of electrical tape. You cannot see them and a couple layers and -perfect. then there is the latch ??? I used n&S magnet tape with adhesive back. It works but it would not work on anything bigger. If Scott takes it off I would not blame him the doors stay shut by themselves. Conclusion- little doors are a pain. But like my daughter said- they are cute Dad. She is headed for the park so she got hers early.
Installed all the liners in the top. Tomorrow or thurs they should be done.  I could have build two dressers in this time...........

98 hrs


----------



## Mike1950

I am Back- busy week knifes- shopping honey do's- honey do' and more... well you get the picture. I thought I had yesterday afternoon to work- noooooo- Kathie yelled downstairs kitchen had water all over floor- garbage disposal blew a hole out the side. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: There goes shop time. :fit::fit::fit:
Tis life- and this year has been full of that kind of stuff- oh well.
Today back to the shop with a vengeance-3 days till Christmas YIKESSS.:dash2:
Put all the little BAB handles on and got 3 boxes done the other 3 in the morning. Please remind me next time how many little pieces these have. The hangers have 6 screws 16 hooks and 19 pieces of wood. :dash2::dash2: They have been fun. I thought they were a little oldish for my 3 yr old Granddaughter but she has been playing with the one with the FBE insets- her mom gets the all FBE. So this leaves no room for error. Gramps is a pushover for her - all she has to do is bat those little eyes and smile- I melt!! Women learn that so young- we are doomed before we ever know what happens!!

[attachment=15004]

[attachment=15005]

[attachment=15006]

Hour guess- I have lost track folks 110 hrs Tomorrow morning with any luck- I am done.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Outstanding Mike! The finish on all is great but the fbe really popped.


----------



## Mike1950

I AM DONE!!!!!!  No surprises just finished.60 some pieces of wood in each and 30 some screws these are considerably more difficult then they appear- well at least to the ol coger. No more boxes for me..... well at least till next year- Enjoy and Merry Christmas!!!!!

[attachment=15073]

[attachment=15074]

[attachment=15076]

[attachment=15075]

115 hrs


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> I AM DONE!!!!!!  No surprises just finished.60 some pieces of wood in each and 30 some screws these are considerably more difficult then they appear- well at least to the ol coger. No more boxes for me..... well at least till next year- Enjoy and Merry Christmas!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 115 hrs


absoulutly stunning work mike those are beutifull duck 
abso


----------



## hobbit-hut

:way2go: You are master of the box Mike !!!! and this is me in the blue  Very inspirational, don't think I'll try that on my first attempt.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Outstanding Mike!  Those really came out great.  Beautiful woods and workmanship.


----------



## Kevin

Excellent work Mike. I can tell even your finishing has improved lately. Are you doing something different or just doing it better? Looks great.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Excellent work Mike. I can tell even your finishing has improved lately. Are you doing something different or just doing it better? Looks great.



Thanks Kevin. I think I am just taking my own advise and taking my time with the finish. Also trying more light. I have read that somebody at 60 needs twice as much light as a 30 year old- Maybe but I will tell you my eyes are not half as good as they were then. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> .... I have read that somebody at 60 needs twice as much light as a 30 year old- ...



That is SO true. I keep adding more light in my shop. I'm using 150W (600W equivalent and that's not false advertising) 5500K spectrum CFLs and man I got to tell you I love those high watt CFL. Took years to win me over but I swear by them. 

When my wife and I sit down to vittles she knows to put the lights on bright. I don't like eating in the dark or even dim unless we're doing a date night candle light dinner. Then I just have her feed me. 

I can relate my brother - my eyes ain't what they used to be. In other news, my hearing is worse. At least my testosterone seems to be okay god forbid I lose that! 


I know too much info. :rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I have read that somebody at 60 needs twice as much light as a 30 year old- ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO true. I keep adding more light in my shop. I'm using 150W (600W equivalent and that's not false advertising) 5500K spectrum CFLs and man I got to tell you I love those high watt CFL. Took years to win me over but I swear by them.
> 
> When my wife and I sit down to vittles she knows to put the lights on bright. I don't like eating in the dark or even dim unless we're doing a date night candle light dinner. Then I just have her feed me.
> 
> I can relate my brother - my eyes ain't what they used to be. In other news, my hearing is worse. At least my testosterone seems to be okay god forbid I lose that!
> 
> 
> I know too much info. :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


My hearing- Horrible- way to many guns at a young age and equipment my whole life. The older ya get the more parts start fallin off...................:cray::cray:


----------



## Billnewbie

What took you so long darn, worried about the Moose? Those are a work of art. I don't know how you do it. Cute young girl is she in commercials yet? I'm taking to my 3 year old nephew but he has got to listen! But shopping for Mom's gift was enough kid time for me!


----------



## Billnewbie

Did ya'll old farts ever think maybe you have a stigmatize. I wore glasses though school (age 14 to 20) then driving started wearing me out so I have 20/25 vision but a stigmatize. FYI don't think that is the right word.
So anyway I could see in the dark of night now nope I need more light. I'm having to change all the bulbs in the house to 60 watt 40 don't cut it with glasses that correct my stigmatize.

Mike, Been there done that did you ever think about having the doctor dig out all those years of ear wax? Worked for the father in-law.


----------



## Kevin

Billnewbie said:


> Did ya'll old farts ever think maybe you have a stigmatize. I wore glasses though school (age 14 to 20) then driving started wearing me out so I have 20/25 vision but a stigmatize. FYI don't think that is the right word.
> So anyway I could see in the dark of night now nope I need more light. I'm having to change all the bulbs in the house to 60 watt 40 don't cut it with glasses that correct my stigmatize.
> 
> Mike, Been there done that did you ever think about having the doctor dig out all those years of ear wax? Worked for the father in-law.



Bill I don't know how old you are but you're our kind of guy. A crusty old fart who says what he thinks without being a jerk. We like that. NO I never got checked for a stigmatism that I know of but since I'm a disabled vet and under the care of the almighty VA system I probably did . . . . . . . not either.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Billnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya'll old farts ever think maybe you have a stigmatize. I wore glasses though school (age 14 to 20) then driving started wearing me out so I have 20/25 vision but a stigmatize. FYI don't think that is the right word.
> So anyway I could see in the dark of night now nope I need more light. I'm having to change all the bulbs in the house to 60 watt 40 don't cut it with glasses that correct my stigmatize.
> 
> Mike, Been there done that did you ever think about having the doctor dig out all those years of ear wax? Worked for the father in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill I don't know how old you are but you're our kind of guy. A crusty old fart who says what he thinks without being a jerk. We like that. NO I never got checked for a stigmatism that I know of but since I'm a disabled vet and under the care of the almighty VA system I probably did . . . . . . . not either.
Click to expand...

At least we aint got a stigmata! LOL


----------



## DKMD

Nicely done, Mike. I love your box build threads and the finished products.


----------



## Mike1950

Damn smart @$$ kids- Yes I have my ears checked- I have had the router rooter treatment. I have had the same doc since 1977- he asked me last year how my ears were doin- I said not worth a bat guana- he quoted me on chart. I think I have a hearing aid in my future- At least that is what I think Kathie told me. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

PS I think it is stigmatism.........................


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Mike. I love your box build threads and the finished products.



Thanks David, These were just a little more difficult but fun. I love using those special little pieces of wood and trying to get the most out of them. Kinda like you and that little piece of buckeye burl........... Merry Christmas my friend...........


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've already accepted the glasses, next up is false teeth, full plate on the top and a partial on the bottom. I have tunitis, ringing in the ears and a hearing loss, kinda only got one somewhat working ear, yup it's hearing aids for me too. Golden years my butt, getting old sucks!


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I've already accepted the glasses, next up is false teeth, full plate on the top and a partial on the bottom. I have tunitis, ringing in the ears and a hearing loss, kinda only got one somewhat working ear, yup it's hearing aids for me too. Golden years my butt, getting old sucks!



The alternative is worse though Greg. That will come soon enough also.
Me- I know a lot that did not make it this far in life's voyage, I feel very lucky to have what I got. Hell if I didn't feel lucky it would not change one thing to complain about it
PS. do not tell the mod I stole my own thread- he can be kinda testy ya know. 
Greg you have a great Christmas.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike - Just wanted to let you know the jewelry box was a huge hit. 
It is beautiful. It looks 10 times better in person than the pictures. You do some excellent work.  
Scott


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike - Just wanted to let you know the jewelry box was a huge hit.
> It is beautiful. It looks 10 times better in person than the pictures. You do some excellent work.
> Scott



Thanks Scott- I am very happy it got there in time and that Gail is happy with it. They were a hit with daughters and granddaughters. My 3 year old granddaughter sat down and played with hers for a hour. gramps had to sit down and play with her. Makes all the work worthwhile --an ear to ear grin on a 3 yr old.


----------



## Wildthings

Man oh Man I keep coming back and looking at these jewelry boxes. They are absolutely stunning. I'm gonna have to figure out how to copy your build to make some for my granddaughters.

Beautiful work Mike

Barry


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Barry, They were a fun build. If I can be of help just ask away. M


----------



## Patrude

Mike1950 said:


> I got tired of my standard box and everyone I know has at least one so I came up with a new 2112 Christmas design for a stand up small necklace and jewelry box. I am in the final stages of the 2 prototypes and am going to begin 6 more. 2 walnut- 2 more maple and 2 Flame box elder. Slides are persimmon and I will say they slide unwaxed smooth as can be. Waiting on small hinges and knobs. I will start build this week- I have 3 days in a row this weekend to get plenty done. I will be also testing my new photoscape so pictures may or may not be forthcoming.
> Box is maple with walnut insets in doors. Frame work is all mortise and tennon. Doors and lid bridal joint. The doors will be a little different on build. When I got pieces made I found them too small for my courage level with spinning router bits. Thus made a lot of hand work that will be eliminated with build.
> Little red pulls are Dyed BAB from Cory- he sent me a free pen blank and it became little tiny pulls. Thanks Cory - they look great.
> 
> Awsome craftsmanship, what a beautiful bookmatch on the doors. Very very well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Diggety dog- I think I got it.........................


----------



## David Van Asperen

AWESOME for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dave


----------

